# numero de 5 bits a display de 7 segmentos



## rickyy (Mar 29, 2010)

Hola a todos, soy muy nuevo en esto de la electrónica y del diseño digital, he estado armando circuitos que me dejan en la escuela pero este último no logro terminarlo.

el problema es el siguiente:

tengo un multiplicador de 3x2 bits ya funcionando en binario, ya hice las convinaciones y en eso no tengo problema el problema llega cuando quiero pasar esas funciones a 2 display, el número máximo que puedo mostrar es 111x11=10101 que en decimal es 7x3=21.

mi gran problema es el display de las decenas manda cosas raras, tengo 5 funciones de salida de mi multiplicador uso un full adder, dos compuertas 7448 y dos displays cátodo común, según yo mis primeras 4 funciones las implemento en el primer display y mi ultima funcion en el segundo pero en esa parte es donde creo estar mal.

llevo dias buscando la solución, tal vez no sepa buscar o algo pero de verdad me urge que me expliquen por favor y con manzanitas si es posible pues como ya les dije soy muy novato en esto.

Adjunto el circuito básico.


----------



## tecnogirl (Mar 29, 2010)

Necesitas postear el esquema del circuito como una imagen gif/jpg preferiblemente.
Saludos


----------



## rickyy (Mar 29, 2010)

tecnogirl dijo:


> Necesitas postear el esquema del circuito como una imagen gif/jpg preferiblemente.
> Saludos



Lista la imagen, gracias.


----------



## krit (Mar 29, 2010)

Tu problema es que 10101 es 21 en binario y no puedes representarlo en dos displays ya que estos solo presentan números en BCD.
Debes pasar el número binario (10101="21") a BCD, asi obtendras por un lado 0010 para el "2" y 0001 para el "1".
Un saludo.


----------



## jaimepsantos (Mar 29, 2010)

Fijate en el esquma que te doy te dara una optica distinta hacia el problema
Utiliza el 74185 para convertir binario a BCD, 7448 para BCD a 7 segmentos

http://doc.chipfind.ru/pdf/ti/74185.pdf


----------



## rickyy (Mar 29, 2010)

jaimepsantos dijo:


> Fijate en el esquma que te doy te dara una optica distinta hacia el problema
> Utiliza el 74185 para convertir binario a BCD, 7448 para BCD a 7 segmentos
> 
> http://doc.chipfind.ru/pdf/ti/74185.pdf



Muchisimas gracias, al ver el esquema comprendi como hacerlo, creo que mañana iré por un 74185 para montarlo en mi circuito, de nuevo muchas gracias, mañana les aviso si logré hacerlo.

Saludos.


----------



## rickyy (Mar 31, 2010)

jaimepsantos dijo:


> Fijate en el esquma que te doy te dara una optica distinta hacia el problema
> Utiliza el 74185 para convertir binario a BCD, 7448 para BCD a 7 segmentos
> 
> http://doc.chipfind.ru/pdf/ti/74185.pdf



Hola, una disculpa por molestar de nuevo, ya intente conectar con el 74185 y ni así logro que funcione, adjunto el circuito de como lo estoy conectando según el datasheet pero no más no da, espero me puedan decir donde me estoy equivocando o que está mal, no sé si tenga que usar un 7447 en lugar del 7448 mis display son cátodo común, espero de verdad su ayuda, gracias


----------



## jaimepsantos (Mar 31, 2010)

Este integrado trae siempre problemas deja te paso el link 
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f25/problema-sn74185-26183/


----------



## MrCarlos (Abr 1, 2010)

Hola rickyy & jaimepsantos

Al parecer hay algo confuso(poco visible) en las hojas de datos del IC 74185.
Según dice ahí puede convertir de BCD a Binario y de Binario a BCD pero todos los que lo han utilizado no han logrado que funcione.

Que yo conozca hay 3 métodos para convertir números binarios a BCD.
1- Por medio de Comparadores y Contadores.
2- Por medio de contadores binarios y de décadas.
3- Y, el que según eso, utiliza el 74185:
a- se examinan los 3 Bit’s mas significativos, si es mayor de 4 se le suma un 3 y se recorren todos los Bits hacia la izquierda una posición.

b- se examina cada década del número BCD si es mayor de 4 se le suma un 3 y se recorren todos los bits hacia la izquierda.

c- se repiten los pasos a y b hasta que el Bit menos significativo del número binario este en el Bit menos significativo del número BCD.
Todo un Rollo, he?, este ultimo método.

En el método 1 se utilizan los IC’s:
4516 Contador Binario Contando en forma descendente.
4010 Contador de décadas, Unos se utilizan como contadores ascendentes, los otros se utilizan como memorias(Registros)
4063 comparadores de magnitud. En estos se comparan los números de los contadores de binarios y el número que se pretende convertir. Cuando son iguales se detiene el conteo mostrando el resultado en display’s de 7 segmentos.

En el método 2 se utilizan los IC’s:
74LS191 contadores binarios contando descendentemente. Se les programa el número a convertir.
4518 contadores de décadas contando ascendentemente.
Los 2 tipos de contadores cuentan la misma cantidad de pulsos, cuando la cuenta de los contadores binarios llegan a cero se detiene el conteo y el resultado se muestra en Display’s de 7 segmentos.

En el método 3 se utilizan los IC’s:
7485 comparadores de magnitud.
7483 Sumadores completos de 4 + 4 Bit’s.
74157 Selector de datos selecciona 4 A’s ó 4 B’s Bit’s 

De estos 3 métodos está adjunto su circuito en formato ZIP los cuales contienen el circuito desarrollado por medio del software LiveWire.
El circuito para el método 3 es muy grande y tiene varios grupos de Display’s de 7 segmentos para ir viendo como se va convirtiendo el número binario en BCD.

Todos ellos son para estudiarlos y utilizar ó implementar el que más ó mejor sirva a sus propósitos.

Agrego, también, un convertidor binario a BCD de 4 Bit’s, este solo convierte de 0 a 15 y los muestra en 2 Display’s de 7 segmentos.

saludos
a sus ordenes

PD: Perdón El BinaryToBCD.ZIP no debí enviarlo. pero si les sirve ahí está


----------



## rickyy (Abr 3, 2010)

MrCarlos dijo:


> Hola rickyy & jaimepsantos
> 
> Al parecer hay algo confuso(poco visible) en las hojas de datos del IC 74185.
> Según dice ahí puede convertir de BCD a Binario y de Binario a BCD pero todos los que lo han utilizado no han logrado que funcione.
> ...



Hola MrCarlos muchas gracias por la explicación tan detallada y los archivos que dejaste sobre el tema pero me temo que aun soy muy novato para todo esto del diseño digital, aún estoy probando softwares que me puedan ayudar y cosas de esas y pues los archivos no los comprendo del todo por ahora, te explico lo que necesito a ver si me logras dar una ayuda por favor, mi circuito multiplicador ya está funcionando, lo tengo con leds y no tengo mayor problema, la bronca es cuando quiero pasarlo a los display, uso 2 7448 con 2 display cátodo, CORRIGEME SI ESTOY ERRADO por lo que veo el 74185 solamente funciona con 7447 y por lo tanto con display ánodos?

Ahora, estoy tratando de entender el 74185 porque no comprendo porque se dificulta tanto si se supone que reduce de forma notable un circuito y lo facilita en la implementación, llevo varios días probando formas y no logro hacerlo funcionar ahora ya es como un reto, por el momento no tengo 7447 para checar si es ahí donde radica mi error.

Espero puedas ayudarme un poco más en este asunto

Un saludo y de nuevo gracias.


----------



## MrCarlos (Abr 3, 2010)

Hola rickyy

Me gustaría saber qué software estás utilizando para probar tu circuito o como lo pruebas ? en protoboard?.

Revisé: Multisim 11.0, CircuitMaker, LiveWire. Y no Traen El 74185, solo el ISIS de Proteus pero todavía no lo se utilizar.
Ya inserté los componentes que me pueden servir para Simular el circuito pero hasta ahí llegué.

Voy a seguir intentando con ISIS a ver que consigo hacer.


saludos
a sus ordenes
PD: es lo que he hecho


----------

